# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أشعار وقصائد وطنية أردنية

## دموع الغصون

ليته صباحك يـا وطـن عـز ومسـاك سـرور
مــع كــل نفـحـة ياسـمـيـن ونمـنـمـة نـــوار 
يــا رقــة الـفـل الـنـدي يــا بهـجـة المنـثـور
يـا ضحكـة الليلـك الـى منـه ضــوى بنـهـار 
غنى لك النرجس وترقص لك مروج زهور
وتــرود النسـمـات وتـــرد الـرويــد ازهـــار 
يـا نسمـةٍ مـا كنهـا الا المسـك بيـن عـطـور
يـا نشـوة انفـاس الصبـاح وجوهـر العطـار 
يـا دارنـا طيـب و وفـا مــا قلتـهـا بــك زور
يـا دانــة عيـونـي وجـفـن عيـونـي المـحـار 

أشعار وقصائد وطنية أردنية 

أوتار وترانيم وطنية أردنية مدينة وقصيدة
تجولت بين دواوين الأدب .... وغصت في كتب الشعر والنثر 
مررت بقصائد عده انتقي منها أجمل ماقيل في حبها وعشقها واخلاصهم ووفائهم لها أستمعنا و أطربنا عقولنا وقلوبنا وعزفوا على أوتار إنتمائنا و مقطوعة عشقنا الأبدي و الازلي لثرى هذا الوطن 
مدن و قرى وعشائر وقبائل أردنية التغني بالوطن وبقائد الوطن وبرجالاته و بقواته المسلحة 
أيضاً اقتباسات أدبية لأجمل ما كتب لهذا الوطن ورجالاته الأوفياء 
لوحة صنعها المجد و العزة والفخر والكرامة ونحن من كنا للشهامة والنخوة عنوان 
أردن أرض العزم اغنية الظبى نبت السيوف وحد سيف ما نبا
وطني الشمس بتفخر إنها .. تكتب إسمها فوق ترابك وطني وطني وطني المجد أتمنى يبقى آخر كلمة بقلب كتابك  


بريش محبي الأردن الغالي 
أردن العز والفخر و الشهامة والنخوة 
أردن النشامى 

سوف تكون زاويتنا لنجمع اما خطه أبناء الأردن وما تبوح به مشاعرهم تجاه هذا الوطن 
وأيضاً الأشعار المسموعة 


بسم الله نبدأ :

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل أن نكون أردنيون نحن عرب 
سوف أبدأ معكم بقصيدة للوطن العربي  
الـوطــن ُ, الـعــربـي ُّ, الـخـــالــد ..
**********************
الوطـنُ الـعـربيُّ .. الـواحـد ْ..
هو حـلـمُ الأجـيال ِ.. الـخــالـد ْ..
وطـــن ٌ, عــربـي ٌّ,, قـومــيٌّ
أمــل ٌ , يُحـي , المـجدَ الـبائد ْ..
صــرح ٌ .. يتـألـَّف ُ, مـن دول ٍ
كُـل ٌ , في حـصـن ٍ.. مـُتواجـد ْ..
عـمــلاق ُ.. يخـطـو , بثبـات ٍ
لا يرهـبَ.. حـاسدَ , أو حـاقد ْ..
****************
وطـن ٌ .. عـربيٌّ مـتكـامـلُ
جــمــْع ٌ, دولــي ّ, مـُـتـســاند ْ..
ويضـمُّ .. الـدولَ العـربيَّـة َ
بكـيـان ٍ.. شــرقـي ٍّ, واعــِد ْ..
موقعـهُ .. في قلـبِ العـالم ِ
مـُترامي الـبُعدِ , المُـتبـاعِد ْ..
يتبوأ في الكون .. مكانهُ
ويصونُ وجودَهُ .. كـالمـارد ْ..
***************
وحـــدة ُ, أقـطــار ٍ عـربـيَّـة ِ
بشـموخ ِ, إخـاء ٍ.. مـُتعـاضـد ْ..
يأخـذ ُ, فرصــتهُ ..في صِدق ٍ
كـمـُجـمـَّع ِ, قـدرات ٍ.. صــامـد ْ..
نجـم ٌ .. ويضـئ ُ المستقبلَ
وكـفجـر ٍ .. لـلـجـيل ِالـصـاعد ْ..
يحمـي .. ثرواتِ عـروبـتـنا
وكـسـبع ٍ .. لِعـرين ٍ , ذائـد ْ..
********************************
يبني .. لـِبنوك ٍ ,عربيـَّة ِ
وبأقوى .. أسـس ٍ, وقواعد ْ..
تحمي .. الأرصدةَ الشرقيَّـة َ
تتبـارى َ.. لــِتـزيدَ , مــوارد ْ..
ترعى .. الأمـوال َتُنمـِّـيهـا
وبأعــلـى , نِســب ٍ , وفـوائـد ْ..
تشـمـل ُ.. أرصــدة ً سـريـَّةَ
كـي تسـتثمـرَ .. مــالاً شـاردْ ..
ومصارف ُ.. خـاصة ُشخصـيـَّة ُ
تجــني .. أربـاحـاً , وعــوائـد ْ..
من قطر ٍ , وكويت ِ, وأردن ِ
لـلـمـغرب ِ.. بنظـام ٍ , سـائـد ْ..
***************
يسـتثمر ُ.. في أرض العرب ِ
تنقيب َ..مـعـادن َ, وحـدائد ْ..
ينشرُ .. حـمـلات ِالـتصـنيع ِ
يزرع ُ.. وديـانـاً , وروافـد ْ..
سـوق ٌ عـربية ُ مـُشـتركة ُ
مـُـتحــدة ُ.. في فكر ٍ, رائـد ْ..
يبني .. آلاف , مــشــاريع ٍ ٍ
يفتح ُ.. شركات ٍ , ومعاهـد ْ..
ويقـيم .. مطـابعَ دولـيَّـة َ
لـِطـباعـةِ ..عـِلـم ٍ , وجرائـد ْ..
ويشيد , المجد , ويبنيه
كقلاع ٍ .. تهـتف ُ.. للـشـائدْ..
***************
بدلا ً .. مــِن تقـديم الـمــال ِ
لـلغرب ِ.. على شـكل , ِمـوائد ْ..
لـيعود إلـينا .. اسـتعماراً
إذلالاً .. بـغــرور ٍ , جـــاحــد ْ..
و تحـكُّـمُ , وتربُّصُ , غـرب ٍ
تهـديد ٌ.. وتدخـُّــل ُ, زائــد ْ..
غــزو ٌ , وحــصــارٌ , تـدمـيـر ٌ
إفــنــاء ٌ ,, وبـِـدم ٍّ , بــارد ْ..
إن تضع .. الغلـة َ, في السلـةِ
يسرقهـا .. الصـيَّادُ , الـصـائد ْ..
*****************************
درب ٌ.. نمـشـيـهِ , بخطوات ٍ
وبحكمة ِ, إصــرار , تجــالـُد ْ..
يجـمـع ُ.. رؤســاء َ , الـوزراء ِ
شـهرياً .. وبعزم ِسـواعد ْ..
ويُخطِّط ُ.. خـطـو َ, اسـتثمار ٍ
فـِعــلـــي ٍّ.. لا فـضَّ , مــوالـد ْ..
ويناقشُ , يطرح ُ, يختلـفُ
ولـمصـلحةِ العُرب ِ.. يُجــاهـدْ ..
ويحــوِّل ُ.. جــامـعـةَ الـدول ِ
العربية ِ.. لـكـيان ٍ, قــائـد ْ..
*************
لا تتخـلـَّـف ُ.. عـنه وفـود ٌ
لا يشكو .. لفراغ , مـقـاعد ْ..
لا يتفلسفُ ,, لا يتعسَّـف ُ
لا يغدو .. ضـيفاً , ويُعـاند ْ..
لا يزهو .. بغباء ِ, تكتُّل ِ
لا يلهو .. في صنع مـكـائد ْ..
لا يغـفو .. نومـاً , أزلـيـاً
لا يرجو .. توفير َ, مَـسـاند ْ..
يسـمـو .. بعظيم ِ قرارات ٍ
بولاء ٍ, وبـِنبل ِ.. مـقـاصـد ْ..
*************
يعقدُ .. جـلـسـاتِ الحـكَّـام ِ
سـنوياً .. في حـشدٍ حـاشد ْ..
في مـجـلـس أمــن ٍ .. قـومـي ٍّ
دوري ٍّ.. دومــاً , مـُـتـعـاقد ْ..
يحمي .. الـبنيانَ الـعـربيَّ
ويُعـاون ُ,, في أي شــدائد ْ..
لا يخشى .. أمركا , وأوروبا
لا يحضر عنهم .. كمُشـاهـد ْ..
يـتـقـبـَّـل ُ.. لـلـرأي , الآخــر ِ
ويـوقـِّر ُ.. لــِخـــلاف ٍ , وارد ْ..
*****************************
يجعل ُ.. مـن هدي الـقـرآن ِ
دســتوراً .. بحـديث ٍ مـاجـد ْ..
يحمـي الإسـلام َ, وينصـره ُ
ويثور .. كـبركـان ٍ, خـامـد ْ..
ينشرُ في وعظ ٍ , في هدي ٍ
يبني .. لـمدارس َ, ومساجد ْ..
يُنشئ ُ.. لمرافئ , ومشافي
يجمع ُ.. أديــرة ً, ومـعـابد ْ..
يُرسي .. أعــرافَ تـقــالـيد ٍ
ينشـرُ .. أخــلاقـاً , ومـحـامـد ْ..
**************
يرعى العربيَّ .. ويدعمـه ُ
وبدون ِ.. صـراع ٍ, لـعـقـائـد ْ..
يدعـمُ , وبِـأم ٍّ , تربـيـةً
ويصـونُ , بتعلــيم ٍ.. والــد ْ..
يحـفظ ُ.. آداباً , ومـبـادئ َ
مـن غـزو ٍ.. فـِكـري ٍّ, فـاسـد ْ..
جــيشٌ , وعــتـاد ٌ, عــربيٌّ
يتـوزَّع ُ.. في أي , قواعـد ْ..
يتوشَّح ُ, تيجـان َ, العـزَّة ِ
وبأوســمـةِ , المـجـدِ .. قـلائـد ْ..
وطـن ٌ واحد , شـعـب ٌ واحد ..
تحـمـيهِ , قـلـوب ٌ.. و قصـائد ْ...
ويغني .. العـالم في فخر ٍ
يا مـرحـب .. بالمـجـد ِالعـائـد ْ...
***************************
شـعـر ..
ضـيـاء الـجـبـالــي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أنا العاشق .. لأوطانى*

****************

*أنا العاشق ..*

*بسيط مثل قريتنا*

*وتسكننى منازلها*

*وتبهرنى بساطتها*

*وتغرينى (مصاطبها)*

*وتعجبنى مزراعها*

*وتعشقنى .. وأعشقها*

*كتاباتى كقريتنا*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*ويرنو عشقى للسودان*

*ويهبط فى ثرى لبنان*

*يحلق عند باب القدس*

*وتسكن فى الحنايا مصر*

*ويخطو النبض فى سوريا*

*ليهدى الورد للجولان*

*وفى الأردن ..*

*تطل عيونى فى لهف*

*على عمان .*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*وأحضن مكة الريحان*

*وأدعو الله يمنحنى زيارتها*

*أطوف بكعبة الطهر*

*وأبكى عند أعظم قبر*

*أريج القبر عطرنا*

*وبالإسلام طهرنا*

*يضيء القلب بالإيمان*

***********

*انا العاشق ..*

*لكل شهيد*

*وأهدى الشعر للثوار*

*جزائر أرضها الحره*

*تعانق مصر فى شوق*

*وتعطيها شذى الزهره*

*يصفق قلب كل شهيد*

*ونهر النيل فى مصر*

*يقول الشعر فى وهران*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*لسحر طاف فى تونس*

*لسوسنها ..*

*(وللشابى) يغنى مجدها الوضاء*

*وللولد الذى ألقى لهيبا فوق أوجاع*

*فصارت ثورة الثوار*

*ولبت .. نبضها الأقدار*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*لموريتنيا وللصومال*

*ستحملنى سفائنهم لبر أمان*

*إلى البحرين تأخذنى*

*إلى مسقط .. إلى جده*

*دبى .. دبى أهواها*

*يغنى الخير موالا لعينيها*

*يكحلها .. ويمطرها بفجر عطاء*

*يرش الحب للغرباء (والخلان)*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*فنهر فرات يصحبنى إلى دجله*

*وشط البصرة الحسناء يطربنى*

*بأشعار من السياب*

*وتدهشنى خطى صدام نحو الشنق تدهشنى*

*فيا .. عجبا على صدام*

*وياوجعى على بغداد*

*فأدعو الله يحميها من الفرقاء*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*لأرض الكوت*

*وحضرموت*

*لليبيا النفط والأحرار*

*يغازل قلبها الدوحه*

*وفى طبرق .*

*ينام العشق فى الشريان*

*ويأخذنا إلى قطر*

*لنشدو أعزب الألحان*


************

*أنا العاشق ..*

*محيط المغرب العربى*

*يخاطبنى .. عن المغرب*

*وعن دار لنا بيضاء*

*أقول ( رباط ) فى القلب*

*(وفاس) فى العيون تنام*

*وتشدو العشق للأوطان*

**********

*أنا العاشق ..*

*بسيط مثل قريتنا*

*كتاباتى .. كقريتنا*

*وعشقى للوطن غالى*

*وعشقى للوطن زادى*

*أنا العاشق .. لأوطانى*

*=======*

*شعر/ عبدالناصر النادي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بلاد العرب أوطاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

الاردن
___________________


أردن أنت الهوى والعشق والأرب

يا قلعة حدثت عن مجدها الكتب

فيك المدائن شريان وأوردة

وأيها كان يصبيني ويختلب

"عمان" أية نجوى فيك تبلغني

ريا وأي رواء منك ينسكب

يفتح الشوق فيها ألف مضطرب

لنا من القول إما سد مضطرب

يخوض في كل عذب من مسالكها

ولا يضيق بها عذل ولا عتب

سهول "إربد" قد ماست سنابلها

تيها وعرش في وديانا العنب

إذا يلم بها طرفي على عجل

تكاد تقتلني الأحزان والكرب

إن كان ظني أنا لن تجمعنا

الدنيا فقد يتسنى في لقا أرب

"السلط" ترتع والوديان في جذل

نشوى بوادي الشتا فالقطر ينسكب

طلت على الغور من أعلى مشارفها

فانداح من شغف فانداحت الهدب

والسرو سبح والأطيار في رغد

لله درك كم ضاء بك الذهب

العز في كنف "الزرقاء" مرتعه

عز له عبق دانت له الحقب

والفكر في دارة "الزرقاء" متصل

والعلم والملتقى والشعر والأدب

والجيش في رمض الصحراء مبنهج

يحمي الحمى يقظ للوعد مرتقب

الفكر في "الكرك"الحسناء متقد

والمجد في "الكرك"الشماء والحسب

والكف في "الكرك"النجلاء منبسط

والعهد في "الكرك"الرمضاء مرتقب

والنور في "الكرك" الوضحاء مشتعل

والوعد في "الكرك الوسناء مختلب

"معان" يا قبلة مرت على شفتي

كما يمر على وهج اللظى اللهب

فيك الرجال "لعبدالله" قد فتحوا

من قبل بابا إلى "عمان" منسرب

وبعد عهد "لعبدالله" قد فتحوا

بابا وقلبا رعته العين والهدب

وفي "الطفيلة" مجد خلت مطلعه

نبعا يبل به الحرمان والوصب

"عفرا" يخالط فيك اللون مهجتنا

يعطي الإهاب لونا فيلتهب

طابت لنا بك أمجاد يوثقها

عزم على مسمع الدنيا له طرب

عجلون" عفوا إذا راحت مخيلتي

بذكريات الهوى والشوق تضطرب

لعل من حسن حظي أنها قدري

فلست أملك أجفوها واحتجب

لي في الصباح عبور عن ميامنها

وعن مياسرها في الليل منقلب

أرنو إلى "جرش" والغيد تتبعني

ففي مسارحها الأنغام والطرب

إذا مررت بها عجلان عن عرض

وراح قلبك بالأحزان يضطرب

فاذكر متيمة إن غبت يغمرها

شوق يخف إلى اللقيا وينجذب

أبا الحسين إذا أودى بنا جدب

أتيت والجود من كفيك ينسكب

هذي مرابعنا أرض مباركة

تزهو بها الدار والساحات والرحب

----------


## دموع الغصون

قصيدة الأردن - علم الأردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

أجمل قصيدة نبطية أردنية / يا من تسألون عن بلادي

----------


## دموع الغصون

إنتماء الشعب -  محمد القعايدة بني حميدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا الاردن ترسمني السماءُ
ولاءً ليس يشبههُ ولاءُ
ترابك موطني ذهبٌ مصفّى
وتحت سماءهِ وردٌ وماءُ
مقدسةٌ مطهرةٌ بلادي
وكم صلى بارضكِ أنبياءُ
أنا ألفٌ وراءٌ ثم دالٌ
ونونٌ ضمني من ثم ياءُ
سأصرخ أردنيٌ أردنيٌ
دمائي رمز عزتها انتماءُ
أنا .. أنتم .. وأنتِ وكلُّ فردٍ
نسيجٌ حاكهُ فينا الوفاءُ
فنحن الأردنيون التقينا
يداً بيدٍ ليكتمل البناءُ
جميعاً أسرةٌ في حضن أمٍّ
تجمعنا يعنونهُ الإخاءُ
فأنت الحب يا وطني بقلبي 
وأنت لديّ في رئتي الهواءُ
ألبّي لو تناديني بهمسٍ
سآتي قبل أن يرد النداءُ
وهل يكفيك يا وطني ثتائي
ليركع فوق أشعاري الثناءُ
أعلّمُ كلَّ من عشقوا بلاداً
لأجلك كيف يستجدى الفناءُ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وطني الشمس بتفخر إنها .. تكتب إسمها فوق ترابك*
*وطني وطني* 
*وطني المجد أتمنى يبقى .. .. آخر كلمة بقلب كتابك*
*وطني وطني*
*لما الكون بيصفى ويحلى انت الأحلى انت الأحلى* 
*لما النجم بيعلى ويعلى انت الأعلى انت الأعلى*
*لما دم الحر بيغلى انت الأغلى انت الأغلى*
*يا وطني*
*وطني صخورك هي زهورك سود الليل عيون رجالك*
*وطني بدمي سياج حدودك يوم الغارة عيد ابطالك* 
*لما الكون بيصفى ويحلى انت الأحلى انت الأحلى*
*لما النجم بيعلى ويعلى انت الأعلى انت الأعلى*
*لما دم الحر بيغلى انت الأغلى انت الأغلى انت الأعلى* 
*يا وطني يا وطني* 
*وطني كتبنا فوق جبالك حتى العالم يقرى كلامك* 
*وطني فيك الذل فـ غربة وطني سلام الدنيا سلامك*
*لما الكون بيصفى ويحلى انت الأحلى انت الأحلى* 
*لما النجم بيعلى ويعلى انت الأعلى انت الأعلى* 
*لما دم الحر بيغلى انت الأغلى انت الأغلى انت الأعلى*
*يا وطني يا وطني*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*في عيد الاستقلال الخالد "توّجْتُ باسمكَ أشعاري" ، شعر سليمان المشيني*
*توّجْتُ باسمكَ أشعاري .. فصار له .... فمُ الزّمانِ .. على الأحقاب قيثارا*
*أردنّ .. يا وطناً .. رقّتْ نسائمه .... وطابَ سهلاً وأنجاداً وأغوارا*
*يحتلُّ أسمى مكانٍ .. في ضمائرنا .... من الضّلوعِ له شيّدْنا أسوارا*
*مهدُ الحضارةِ آي النّور منه سرَتْ .... تَهدي العوالمَ بلداناً وأقطارا*
*مفاخرٌ غنّتْ الدنيا بروعتها .... كما يغنّي .. حداةُ البيد سُمّارا*
*أعْظِمْ بيومٍ يزيّن المجدُ مفرقَه .... آساده سطّروا التاريخ أحرارا*
*السّيف في يدهم كالقّ مُنْجَرِدٌ .... لا يعرفون بوجه الموتِ إدْبارا*
*ضحَّوْا بأرواحهم كي يستقلّ حمىً .... سما عَلاءً وأبطالاً وآثارا*
*يومُ العلى عيدُ الاستقلال تنفحُهُ .... عرائسُ الخُلْدِ أزهاراً ونُوّارا*
*يومُ المفاخرِ الاستقلالُ ما بَرحَتْ .... حناجرُ الخُلْدِ تشدو فيه أشعارا*
*والثّورةُ الكبرى نورُ الشمسِ بُرْدَتُها .... والعُرْبُ تُحْني لها الهاماتِ إكْبارا*
*قد وشّحَ الصفحاتِ البيضَ قادتُها .... عزماً وبأساً وإيماناً وإصرارا*
*شادوا من البذْلِ طوداً شامخاً وذرى .... فاقتْ برِفْعتها نجماً وأقمارا*
*بين المعالي وأردُنِّ العُلى العربي .... عِشْق كما يعشق الغِرّيدُ أزهارا*
*في كلّ شبرٍ له فعلٌ ومكرمةٌ .... فمُ الرّجولة يَروي عنه أسْفارا*
*شبابُهُ أُرْضِعَتْ حبَّ الفِدى قِدَماً .... واسْتلْهَموا من تُراثِ الضّادِ أسرارا*
*مَنْ غيرُهُمْ يصنعُ الجُلّى بروحِهِمُ .... وفي احتدامِ المنايا .. يأخُذُ الثّارا*
*يا عاهلَ الوطنِ المحبوبَ عِشْتَ لنا .... فما تقومُ بِهِ قد جَلَّ أقْدارا*
*يا قائدَ الأردنِ المِقْدامَ دُمْتَ له .... تَبْني عُلاهُ وللأعداءِ قهّارا*
*وتستعيد لنا التاريخَ ثانيةً .... ودامَ عهدُكَ بالأمجادِ زَخّارا*
*فَلْنَرْفعِ الرّأسَ في استقلالِ أردُننا .... ما قَبَّلَ النّورُ .. نور الصّبحِ أيّارا*
*وعاشَ للمجدِ عبدُ اللهِ عاهِلُنا .... يُغْني الصّحائفَ إقْداماً وإيثارا*
*وعاشتِ الثّورةُ الكبرى لنا قَبَساً .... تُثْري العروبة أبطالاً وثوّارا*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إلى كل الاردنيين بمناسبة عيد الاستقلال ........*


*" قصيدة الاستقلال "*

*كيف أنام* 
*والكون من كل صوب يغني*
*والسماء تبتهل*
*وعمان تحتفل* 
*والأرض تصلي*
*ونجوم العز اندثرت*
*واوراق الحب احترقت*
*والشعر في حالة تجلي*
***
*عمان يا حبيبتي .. افرحي*
*نحن من كسرنا جبروت التمثال*
*وزرعنا اسمنا فوق هام السحب*
*بماء الذهب*
*واعلنا الاستقلال ...*
*على ربوع أردن الهاشميين* 
*قاتلنا .. وقتلنا .. فانتصرنا*
*وصنعنا من المجد لنا جبال*
*نحن الذين كتب التاريخ عنا*
*ينشد عن عزيمة الأبطال* 
*كيف ماتوا على ثرى الأردن*
*كيف استشهدوا على ثرى النبوة*
*وقلعوا شوكة الاحتلال ...*
*سطّر .. سطّر يا تاريخ* 
*عن مجدنا .. ومجد أجدادنا الأبطال*
*من شرف النبوة محمد*
*نور الهدى والإيمان*
*لشريف الحسين وحفيده طلال...*
*لمؤسس إمارة شرق العروبة*
*عبدالله الأول .. ملك في شتى الأحوال ..*
*للحسين بن طلال*
*صانع المجد والعز والفخر*
*من حقق كل محال ...*
*إلى نور الأردن الساطع*
*عبدالله الثاني .. أبا الحسين*
*هذا الذي ضربت به الأمثال ...*
*افرحي .. افرحي يا عمّان*
*أنت كنت وستبقي*
*قصيدة لم يكتبها شاعر*
*ولوحة من نسج الخيال ...*
*ستبقي مجداً وعزاً*
*يلمس بالذهن ولا يقال...*
***
*منن طيب عينيك يا عمان اسقيني* 
*واسقي قلبي الدامع*
*ارسمي في فضاء المجد ولو قليلاً*
*عن مجدنا الواسع*
*عمان يا صديقتي حتى النهاية*
*تباركي بنور الله الرائع...*
*وادخلي الجنة راضيةً مرضية*
*وتباركي بنور الشعر الساطع*
*ملكٌ أنا .. حين أعلنت فيك كبريائي*
*ونمت بين العيون الناعسة*
*كطفل وادع*
*قتلت هنالك اوطاني*
*ونزفت فلسطين العروبة*
*فكنت يا عمان الأم الرئيم*
*والقلب الذي للآهاتنا سامع*
*فصرت غريباً .. شارداً .. ضائع*
*استباحوا قدسي ومهدي*
*فجئت إليك*
*ابحث عن الحضن الذي* 
*بحثت عنه في شتى الوقائع...*
*قلّبتِ يا عمان عليّ المواجع*
*واحرق جمر الغربة شفتاي*
*فدعيني افرح*
*لعيد استقلالك الرائع*
*دعيني اشرب قهوة البدو و أنسى*
*اثنين وعشرين وجعاً ممتدين* 
*ما بين المحيط والخليج*
*امةٌ .. بين الأمم خبرها ليس بشائع*
*قتلوا بغداد .. وأسالوا دم الرشيد*
*واستباحوا بيروت في شتائها البارد*
*وكل هذا وليلى في بغداد تحتفي*
*بعيد وطنها الثاني .. الأردن الساطع*
*بلد العرب*
*درة الشرق*
*الحضن الدافئ .. لكل ضائع*
*البسي أطواق الزينة يا عمان*
*وسطري التاريخ في كل زمان*
*يا عمان .. يا عمان .. يا عمان*
*يا جنة الرحمن ..*
*يا نور الأوطان ..*
*نحن في عز الفرحة يا عمان*
*فلنبتدأ هـــا هــــــنــــــا الآن ........*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بوركت يا أرض الأردن*
*أرض الرسالات والأنبياء*
*والمجد والتاريخ العريق*
*فوق ترابك رفعت سواعد الآباء والأجداد* 
*منارات الحضارة وسطرت فوق التاريخ* 
*عزائم المجد والفخار الأبدي* 
*بوركت الأيدي التي أسست وجاهدت وعلت البنيان*
*وخطت لنا مسارات التقدم إلى معالي المراتب*
*الذين اختلطت أجسادهم بتراب الوطن* 
*وامتزجت بدمائهم معاني التفاني والانتماء*
*بوركت يا ارض الأردن*
*وبوركت السواعد التي أسست وعمرت*
*وطرزت المجد كوفية حمراء* 
*بهدبها الابيض فوق رؤوس الأحرار*
*بوركت يا ارض الأردن*
*بوركت السواعد التي بنت وتبني* 
*بوركت القلوب المنتمية لحبات التراب*
*بوركت يا ارض الآباء والأجداد*
*بوركت يا وطني الاردن* 
*في يوم مماثل لهذا اليوم بتاريخ* 
*25 ايار استقلت الاردن* 
*عن برطانيا في وكان ذلك ايام الملك* 
*عبدالله بن الحسين* 
*أول ملك عليها بعد أن كان أمير على شرق الأردن منذ* 
*1921* 
*بالروح بالدم نفديك يا ارددنا في سبيل الله فكن لنا وطننا* 
*يا اردننا كما عهدناك وطنا نعتز ونفتخر به*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اردن يا شامة في صفحة التاريخ يا قيد ذهب في ساعد الزمان*
*اردن بأي قصيد ابدأ فيك الغزل ..فحبيبتي تلتحف الوطنية مثلي*
*وتشاركني اقداح الشراب في عرسك ..في استقلالك*
*في يومك الماسي في افراحك ..*


*تنطلق الاهازيج وتبدأ الريات تعلو مما هي عليه من العلو*
*ويبدأ قلبي ينبض لأنه يدنو منك يا وطني ويشعر بالحنو*
*اليك قصائدي اهدي ..وابعثر فوق رمالك اسمي*
*وانثر فوق بحر العقبة حيث ولدت..ورود تغطي سطح البحر امتدادا*
*وتختفي من خلفها غيوم السماء ..وتصبح رمالك جداول ماء* 


*فانت عطاء ولن تنضب جداولك يا اردن العطاء*



*اردن يا ارض العزم يا مهجة القلب يا نسمة الصباح ويا انفاس فجري..كم احبك واهواك وفي هواك ارفع النجم ليحاكي فيك طيب محياك ..وأغزل من ترابك ثوبا بداوة البسه الليل سوادا والف عنقك باكاليل غار ..يا احلى دار .. يا جنتي ومرساي ..يا لوعتي لمعشوقة لم ادرك حتى الان اين هي فأنت لمسة سحرية تسكبني في روح الوطنية كأسا وتنعش انفاسي ابخرة الصباح حين تعانق خيوط الشمس ارضك الطاهرة..*



*هنا ولدت وولد الوطن معي في داخلي ..في كل نبضة اجراسها سلام ملكي وفي كل زهرة عطرها واريجها وكما في جبالها الشامخة تعلمت الشموخ وتعاليت عن الرضوخ*

*اسمي الاردن وطن بل اسمها ام .ام تلد الملايين وترضعهم حليب الانتماء لأرض حبلى تعشق الحرية وتروى بالدماء* 


*اردن ماذا اناديك وبأي صفة اخلق لك من ابداعي ما يليق بك*
*فلقد تعاجزت الحروف وصولا الى مجدك البراق..*


*اه كم هي وسادتي صلبة اذا ما اسندت رأسي اليها وتذكرت في خلوتي احتضانك لي ..اردن انت وكما غنتك فيروز وكما غناك الكثيرون و خسر من لم يغنيك..*


*اردن انت والحب انت والسلام انت ...اردن ما تزال اطيافك في علم ملون تعانق السحاب علوا وترنو الى عروبة ما تزال زاخرة* 


*الاصالة في اردننا ولم ازل اتذكر حينما كنت صغيرا ..اردد اغاني وطنية واصطف في طابور ..تحفه الفراشات الملونة بلون الوطن ..وطيور تشدو فوقها اجنحتها ليست بنية وانما لبست من جذورك رونقا كان لها شرف حمراء الكوفية...*

*راق لي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يومٌ أغرّ إلى القلوب محبّبُ .... شَهِد المعالي واستقلّ الكَوكبُ*
*بِعيدِ الاستقلالِ أحْيَتْ أمّةٌ .... عِيداً بِعزِّ أبي الحُسينِ مُقشَّب*
*قد جئتُ أغتَرِفُ البيانَ ونهْجَهُ ... ماذا أقولُ مِن البيانِ فأُطْنِب*
*أأقول شِعراً بالبلاغةِ ينبِضُ ... أم أنشُدُ الجُمَلَ الفِصاحَ فأخْطُب*
*فسَبَرْتُ آدابَ البلاغةِ كلّها .... أيّاً يليقُ بعِيدِنا، ما الأنْسَب؟*
*فوجَدْتُ أنّ القَولَ , كلّ بهائهِ ... شِعْراً يُنظَّم أو بياناً يُخطَب*
*قد لا يفي حقّ المليكِ ودَوْحِهِ ... مهما يُنسّقُ أو يُقالُ ويُكتَب*
*لكنْ وجَدتُ الشِّعْر فيه أناقةٌ... تحْكِي أناقةَ مَوطني أو تقْرُب*
*سَعِدَتْ بالاستقلالِ كلّ بحورِهِ... فأتى يهنّئُ أهلَهُ ويرَحّب*
*فتدفّقتْ فيه المعاني ثَرّةً... وتدافعتْ فيه القوافي تَرْغَب*
*وأتى المعانيَ والقوافيَ صاغَها... قلْبٌ بحُبّ أبي الحُسينِ مُأدّبُ*
*عيدٌ أطلّ وأيّ عيدٍ مُشرقٍ ... يختالُ في أفُقِ السّماءِ ويُعْجِب*
*ألقى على الأردنّ ثَوْب مَهابةٍ... فغدا يُرجَّى في البلادِ ويُرهَب*
*وسَما على هامِ الممالكِ إنّهُ... وطنٌ بعِزِّ مليكِهِ يَتكَوْكَب*
*يرِدُ المعاليَ قد تشرّبَ حُسْنَها... نِعْمَ الوُرُودُ ونِعْمَ ذاكَ المَشْرَب*
*ويَتيهُ في عَليائهِ مُتفاخِراً... بأبي الحُسينِ , له المفاخِرُ تُنَُْسَب*
*أنا مَوطنٌ شُمٌّ أشاوسُ أهلُهُ... خاضوا المَعامِعَ والجِلادَ وجَرَّبُوا*
*مُنذُ المؤسِّسُ والحُسينُ وعِزُّهُ... يرْقَى لِمَنزلةِ النّجومِ ويقْرُب*
*ويصونُ هذا العزَّ ثمّ يَزيدُهُ... شهْمٌ أبِيٌّ فارسٌ مُتأهّب*
*أبو الحُسينِ وهلْ يُداني مَجدَهُ... أحدٌ وإنْ أمُّوا الشّروقَ وغَرَّبوا*
*حَدِبٌ على أبنائهِ مُتفَضِّلٌ... رَحْبُ اليَدَينِ عطاؤهُ لا يَنْضُب*
*أبا الحُسينِ وأنتَ عِزُّ بلادنا... ملِكٌ بكَوثَرِهِ نَعُومُ ونَشْرَب*
*بَذَّ الملوكَ بفعلهِ وفِعالهِ... ملكٌ بألفٍ والشّهادةُ تُكتَب*
*إنْ كانَ يُجْمع شمْلُهم في مجلسٍ... فلَهُ الصّدارةُ والمكانُ الأرْحََب*
*أو تُطْرَحُ الآراءُ فيما بينَهُمْ... فلَديْهِ رأيٌ في المسائلِ أصْوَب*
*أو أمَّ أَرْوِقَةَ المحافلِ سادَها... ويقولُ إنْ رامَ الكلامَ فيُعْرِب*
*ألقى إليهِ المُنْتَدونَ قِيادَهُم... ومضي بهِمْ أنّى يشاءُ ويَرْغَب*
*يجْلو بحِنْكَتِهِ الظّلامَ كأنّهُ... نُورٌ تلألأَ أو بُروقٌ تَخْلُب*
*يا راعيَ العيدَ العظيمَ تحيّةً... لكَ في قلوبِ مُواطِنيكَ تَعَصّب*
*حقٌ لنا فيكَ المحبّةُ إنّكُمْ... سِبْطُ النّبيّ ونِعْمَ ذاكَ الكَوكب*
*حُبّ النبيّ وآلِهِ في شَرْعنا... فرْضٌ فما مِن حُبِّ مثلكَ مَهْرَب*
*قُرِنَتْ بِذِكْرِ المُصطفى وبآلِهِ... صَلَواتُنا وبهِ يَتِمُّ المَذْهَب*
*ذِكْرٌ يُطَمْئِنُ في الصّدورِ قلوبَها... ذِكْرٌ تُعَدُّ بهِ الصّلاةُ وتُحْسَب*
*أبا الحُسينِ فداكَ كلّ مُكَرّمٍ... شهمٍ نبيلٍ للأصالة يُنسَب*
*عِشْتُمْ لنا ذُخْراً نلُوذُ بِعِزِّهِ... وبظلّكم تُبْنِى البُيوتُ وتُطْنَب*
*نِعْمَ المليكُ الهاشِميُّ المُفْتَدى... بطَلٌ على خَوضِ الصّعابِ مُدََرَّب*
*عِشتم لأرْدُنّي العزيزِ وشَعبهِ... يَداً معمّرةً وأُخْرى تَحُدب*
*كنتم وتبقى للعروبةِ مَوئلاً... تُزْهَى بنَخْوَتِكَ الحياةُ وتَعْذُب*
*فلْتَحْيََ في حِفْظِ الإلهِ مُظفّراً... كالطّودِِ تَشْمَخُ بلْ أشَدُّ وأصْلَب*
*لِتَخُطَّ تاريخَ البلادِ يمينُكم... والحرْفُ يومِضُ والكِتابُ مُذَهَّب*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وكفاكِ سوسنة َ ألأماني ثلّة ٌ
زفَّوكِ للوادي الحبيبِ بهودج*


*فغدوتِ عطراً للعروبةِ تنثرين ..
ثرى الخلودِ بشيحكِ المُتأرِّج ِ*


*وأبيتِ الاّ أنْ تكوني نسمة ً 
رقراقة ً حتى لشوكِ العوْسَج*


*في عيدكِ الأحلى نناغيكِ الهوى
أنتِ الحبيبة ُ فَاسَطعي وَتَلاعَجي*


*أردنّ كمْ منْ غادياتٍ للقطا 
عزفتْ حنيني للرّياح السُّهَّج ِ*


*ناجيتها والشوقُ يعصُر خافقي 
هلاّ حملتِ الى الدِّيارِ خوالجي*


*شُدّي ِرحالكِ واعذريني لَهفة ً
بُعْد ُالغوالي والرُّبوع ِ تأجُّجي*


*لا تخذليني إنْ تناهبكِ المدى 
هذي عيوني أسرجيها وانهجي*


*للتلَّةِ الأغلى لأهْدابِ الضُّحى 
لِغديرِ ماءٍ للطِّيور الدُّرَّج*


*فإذا رأيتِ مِن الْعُلاةِ خميلة ً 
وَمُروجَ جذلى بالزهور الغُنًّج*


*وسمعتِ فلاحاً يُهدْهِدُ أرْضَهُ
وثُغاءَ شاةٍ في الصَّباح ِ الأبْلَج*


*ونظرتِ في شُمِّ الجبال مَلاجة ً
تختالُ كالظبي المليج ِ الغانج*


*تختالُ في حُضْن ِ الرّبيع كأنّها 
دحنونة ٌتُروى بماء ِ الَحشْرَج*


*هذي رُبوعي يا قطا غنَّي لها 
وَتلحَّفي منّي الصّبابة واعْرُجي*


*عَلَّ الأَحِبَّة َ يلتقوكِ بَوِاسماً
قرأوا على جُنْح ِ الوفاء ِ لَواعِجي*


*أردنّ حين الشوقُ عانقَ مُهْجَتي 
وَرَغَتْ شُجوني بالليالي الدُّعَّج*


*وَشَذَتْ حُلومي منْ تلالك ِ زهرة ٌ 
قبّلْتُ طَيفَكِ كالفطيم ِ النَّاشِج ِ*


*حتى شَكتني للوسادةِ مُقْلة ٌ 
قَرُحَتْ فقلتُ تَمرْوَدي وَتهوْدَجي*


*فَغَداً نَحُجُّ سَويَّة ً لِرُبوعِنا
مُقَل النَّدى ولِغيرها لم أَحْجُج*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*العقيق* 
*مشكورة على المرور الجميل وعلى المشاركة المميزة* 
*ودي و أريج وردي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سيفنا  يخلي الدم شلال

................سيفنا ولا يبرى صويبه
شدو على ركايبكو ياعيال
..................إركبو ظهور الخيل  الأصيلي
صوتو لعيال  يفزعولي
................وعيال ال يشفون الغليلي
طوقناها من معان للجوف
..........ومن الكرك لحدود  الطفيلة
يا محمد كل ما  هب الهوى مال
...................تمايل ياعويد الخيرزانا

 تناخت  شباب الكرك ومعان
..................والشوبك مع صبيان الطفيلة
يا شجعان من شباب معان
................ كونوا مع الله يوم  المصيبي
هلا بخالد هلا  بصلاح الدين
...........هلا بجيشنا قاهر أعادينا

----------


## دموع الغصون

ايا اردن 
ايا اردن يا وطني 
يا حبي واشجاني 
يا قلب  احاكيه 
من اعماق وجداني 
اناجية اكلمه 
اغنية باحلى الحاني 
ايا اردن  
في شوق لك دائم 
شوق كحال ضمئاني 
كحال غائب مجبر
عن ام من ازماني  
كحال تائه ضائع
يعيش الحلم احزاني 
ايا اردن 
حماك الله من عابث  
ومن اشرار حقداني 
حماك الله كي تبقى 
لكل الكون عنواني 
حماك الله  ياوطني
وحمى عبدالله الثاني 

اردن اشرق في الوجدان مرآكا
وجنة الخلد  أهدت بعض معناكا
نسيج وحدك انت الحسن يا وطني 
هذا الجمال وهذا السحر  تاجاكا
هتفت باسمك تحنانا وتعلية
فنور القلب من رؤيا محياكا
كل الشقائق في  بطحاء اردنا 
اكليل غار وحب خين نلقاكا

" إذا عطشتِ وكان الماء  ممتنعـــــــا
فلتشربي من دماء الزند يا بلدي
وإذا سقطت على درب الفدا  قطعا
أوصيك أوصيك بالأردن يا بلدي "

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قصيدة من شعر الشاعر الشيخ وليد محمد الكيلاني وبها احيي كل من عبر  السلط وكل من سكن فيها وسكنت به يا زائرَ السلطِ حَيّي كُلَّ من فيها واهدي سَلامي  إِليها حينَ تأتيها*

*قصيدة يا زائرَ السلطِ * 


*بأرضها عَلَتْ الأشجارُ باسقَةً سبحانَ ربي  بماء المُزن مُرويها* 

*تمُرُّ فَوقَ جبالِ  السَلطِ ساكبةً سحابةٌ تَرتَوي منها أراضيها* 

*فَتُخرِجُ الأرضُ أثماراً منوَعةً تيناً ولوزاً وزَيتونا بواديها * 

*بها الكرومُ من الأعنابِ حاملةٌ من كلِّ لونٍ  تجَلَّتْ في تدانيها*

*وَحينَ تطلَعُ شَمسُ  الصُبحِ مُشرقَةً يأتي المُزارعُ في السَّلات يَجنيها* 

*والطيرُ يَصدَحُ في أشجارها طَرِباً لما يُغازِلُ أتراباً  مُناغيها*

*وفي السماءِ نجومٌ لا تُفارِقُها إذا  ألمَّ سوادُ الليلِ يُبديها*

*كأنما السحرُ ألقى  ظلَّه ومَضى وخلّفَ السِّرَ لُغزاً ساكناً فيها*

*فأصبَحت بعيونِ الناسِ ساحرةً تُصيبُ من سحرِها الفتانِ  رائيها*

*سئمت من زَحمَةِ الدُنيا وزينتِها  وزرتُها قربَ حُرشٍ في أعاليها*

*جَلَستُ في  عُتمةٍ في الليل أرقبُها على بصيصٍ من الأنوارِ واهيها* 

*والليلُ أطبَقَ في صمت تَخَللهُ عِواءُ ذِئبٍ تَعالى في  ضواحيها*

*والعِطرُ من شَجَر الياسمينِ فاض بها مع  النسيمِ الذي غَطى نواحيها*

*لما رأيتُ بعيني  حُسنَ منظَرِها سَهِرتُ للفَجرِ في وَجدٍ أُناجيها* 

*نَظمتُ أُغنيةً حينَ إنفَردتُ بها كعاشِقٍ جاءَ في هَمسٍ  يُناغيها*

*ودَدتُ لو أن لي بالعودِ مَعرفَةً  لكُنتُ أعزِفُهُ لما أُغنيها* 

*عزفتُ أوتارَ قلبي  في محبَّتِها وصرتُ من نبضِهِ الأنغامَ أُهديها*

*سُحِرتُ من سَحَرٍ غطى بروعته سماءَها بغيومٍ نَوَّرت  فيها*

*وصاحَ عند طُلوعِ الفجرِ مُبتهجاً ديكٌ على  رَبوةٍ يَرتادُ عاليها* 

*يا من تأمَّلَ في  الدُنيا وبهجَتِها وراحَ يَجري وراها كي يُجاريها* 

*سعادةُ النَفسِ تأتي من قناعتِها ومن بهِ جشعٌ يَشقى ويُشقيها * 

*مدينَةُ السَّلطِ حَبلُ الوُدِّ يَربُطُنا من  أمةٍ قُسِّمَتْ قَسراً أَراضيها* 

*يا أُختَ  نابُلُسٍ والأُمُّ واحدَةٌ أرضاً وأهلاً ووداً في تآخيها * 

*من زارَ نابُلُساً يَلقى طَبيعَتَها تُشابهُِ  السَّلطَ حتى في مَبانيها* 

*لكِنما الدَّهرُ لم  تَرحم عوائِدُهُ ولم يَعُد أَحدٌ نابُلسُ يَحميها*

*فكَم بيوتٍ على أصحابِها هُدِمَتْ ولم تَجدْ أحداً يأتي  ليبنيها*

*وكم قلوب على أحزانها صَبَرتْ وما أتى  زائرٌ يَوما يُواسيها*

*متى تَعَودُ الى نابُلسَ  بَهجَتُها وتَخلَصُ الناسُ فيها من مآسيها* 

*مِنَ  التهاوِنِ ضَيَّعنا بَقيتَها وَصارَ مطلبُنا منها بَواقيها * 

*يا أمةً فرَّطَتْ في أرضها زَمَناً واليومَ بعد  ضياعِ الأرضِ تَبكيها*

*لن يُرجِعَ الأرضَ مَن  بالأَمسِ ضَيَّعَها ولا الذي سَلَبَ الأوطانَ يُعطيها  .*



*بأرضها عَلَتْ الأشجارُ باسقَةً  سبحانَ ربي بماء المُزن مُرويها* 

*تمُرُّ فَوقَ  جبالِ السَلطِ ساكبةً سحابةٌ تَرتَوي منها أراضيها* 

*فَتُخرِجُ الأرضُ أثماراً منوَعةً تيناً ولوزاً وزَيتونا بواديها * 

*بها الكرومُ من الأعنابِ حاملةٌ من كلِّ لونٍ  تجَلَّتْ في تدانيها*

*وَحينَ تطلَعُ شَمسُ  الصُبحِ مُشرقَةً يأتي المُزارعُ في السَّلات يَجنيها* 

*والطيرُ يَصدَحُ في أشجارها طَرِباً لما يُغازِلُ أتراباً  مُناغيها*

*وفي السماءِ نجومٌ لا تُفارِقُها إذا  ألمَّ سوادُ الليلِ يُبديها*

*كأنما السحرُ ألقى  ظلَّه ومَضى وخلّفَ السِّرَ لُغزاً ساكناً فيها*

*فأصبَحت بعيونِ الناسِ ساحرةً تُصيبُ من سحرِها الفتانِ  رائيها*

*سئمت من زَحمَةِ الدُنيا وزينتِها  وزرتُها قربَ حُرشٍ في أعاليها*

*جَلَستُ في  عُتمةٍ في الليل أرقبُها على بصيصٍ من الأنوارِ واهيها* 

*والليلُ أطبَقَ في صمت تَخَللهُ عِواءُ ذِئبٍ تَعالى في  ضواحيها*

*والعِطرُ من شَجَر الياسمينِ فاض بها مع  النسيمِ الذي غَطى نواحيها*

*لما رأيتُ بعيني  حُسنَ منظَرِها سَهِرتُ للفَجرِ في وَجدٍ أُناجيها* 

*نَظمتُ أُغنيةً حينَ إنفَردتُ بها كعاشِقٍ جاءَ في هَمسٍ  يُناغيها*

*ودَدتُ لو أن لي بالعودِ مَعرفَةً  لكُنتُ أعزِفُهُ لما أُغنيها* 

*عزفتُ أوتارَ قلبي  في محبَّتِها وصرتُ من نبضِهِ الأنغامَ أُهديها*

*سُحِرتُ من سَحَرٍ غطى بروعته سماءَها بغيومٍ نَوَّرت  فيها*

*وصاحَ عند طُلوعِ الفجرِ مُبتهجاً ديكٌ على  رَبوةٍ يَرتادُ عاليها* 

*يا من تأمَّلَ في  الدُنيا وبهجَتِها وراحَ يَجري وراها كي يُجاريها* 

*سعادةُ النَفسِ تأتي من قناعتِها ومن بهِ جشعٌ يَشقى ويُشقيها * 

*مدينَةُ السَّلطِ حَبلُ الوُدِّ يَربُطُنا من  أمةٍ قُسِّمَتْ قَسراً أَراضيها* 

*يا أُختَ  نابُلُسٍ والأُمُّ واحدَةٌ أرضاً وأهلاً ووداً في تآخيها * 

*من زارَ نابُلُساً يَلقى طَبيعَتَها تُشابهُِ  السَّلطَ حتى في مَبانيها* 

*لكِنما الدَّهرُ لم  تَرحم عوائِدُهُ ولم يَعُد أَحدٌ نابُلسُ يَحميها*

*فكَم بيوتٍ على أصحابِها هُدِمَتْ ولم تَجدْ أحداً يأتي  ليبنيها*

*وكم قلوب على أحزانها صَبَرتْ وما أتى  زائرٌ يَوما يُواسيها*

*متى تَعَودُ الى نابُلسَ  بَهجَتُها وتَخلَصُ الناسُ فيها من مآسيها* 

*مِنَ  التهاوِنِ ضَيَّعنا بَقيتَها وَصارَ مطلبُنا منها بَواقيها * 

*يا أمةً فرَّطَتْ في أرضها زَمَناً واليومَ بعد  ضياعِ الأرضِ تَبكيها*

*لن يُرجِعَ الأرضَ مَن  بالأَمسِ ضَيَّعَها ولا الذي سَلَبَ الأوطانَ يُعطيها  .*


***

----------


## دموع الغصون

عمّان

أبُلِّغْتَ أشواقاً فؤادي يُعانيها وحبًّا يُباري الروحَ  ظِلاًّ فيَشفيها 
حمَـلْتُ لَظاها في الجَوارحِ فِطرةً فأسْعَـدَها شوقٌ وآخَرُ  يُشْجيها
حفظتُ هواها في العيونِ مُهاجراً هموماً تُساقيني الرَّدَى  وأُساقيها
ولو سَألَتْني النفسُ هَدأةَ عَصْفِها لَبادرَ نُطقي والعيونُ  لِتحكيها
وغادرتُها في المهدِ إذْ هيَ طفلةٌ على أمَلِ البُشرَى بيومٍ  أُلاقيها
تَعلَّلْتُ بالآمالَ في ليلِ غربةٍ أَذوقُ الليالي مُرَّةً ثمَّ  أَرْميها
وطَوَّفتُ بالبلدانِ حتى خَبَـرتُها وقلتُ مَعادي ثغرُ عمّانَ  أفْديها
بنفسي حُبورٌ يُدرِكُ الصَّبُّ كُنهَهُ إذا ما رآها والعذارَى  تُهنِّيها
فعُدْتُ بضيْـفٍ حلَّ رأسي مُكرَّماً ضريبةَ دهرٍ لا مَـناصَ  أُؤديها
وعِلْمِيَ بالأردنِّ ساحَ مناقبٍ غطاريفُ ساداتٍ كرامٌ أَهاليها
فلا  تعجبي عمّانُ من شيبِ هامتي فأيّامُـنا في البُعدِ شابتْ  نَواصيها
*******
عروسَ الجبالِ الشّامخاتِ تحيَّةً محبََّةَ مُشْتاق وجاءَ  يُهنِّيها
وأيُّ امرئٍ لا يعشقُ الحسنَ فاتناً على وجهِ حوراءٍ فيأبَى  يُـناجـيها 
سلامٌ لعمّانِ العروبةِ والنَّدَى فمَنْ ذا يُماري في مَـزايا  تَجلِّيها?
حُـرِمتُ رُباها يومَ ضاقتْ منافِذي فحمَّـلتُ قلبي من رُباها  أَفاويها 
وكانتْ على الأسْماعِ أجمَلَ نغمَةٍ على صَفَحاتِ القلبِ رقَّتْ  أغـانِـيها
بَـناها فأعلاها ملوكٌ هواشمٌ مباركةٌ أيدي بُناةٍ تُعلِّـيها  
فصارتْ منارَ العالمين جَدارةً بهمَّةِ عبداللهِ بورِكَ راعيها
جبالُكِ يا  عمّانُ شُمٌّ عذيَّةٌ فجلَّتْ رَواسيها وجلَّت بَواديها
فقولي لِمَنْ تَسْري  وَساوِسُ نفسِهِ تُسائلُ لِمْ عمّانُ وَعْرٌ أراضيها
أعاصمةٌ فوق الذُّرا لا أبا  لها فكيف مَسيرٌ في عَسيرِ مَراقيها?
سَمَوْتُ على رأسِ الجبالِ لأنَّها  مَـنازلُ مَجْدِ المُنشئينَ عَواليها
سَلُوا الصَّقرَ تيّاهاً على كبِدِ السَّما  تَخَيَّرَ أقنانَ الجبالِ مَآويها
تَعَوَّدَتِ الأردنُّ نَحْتَ جبالِها  ولقَّنَتِ الأرْعانَ ألاّ تُعاصيها


***

أهنِّيكِ يا عمّانُ هذي هُـنَـيْـدَةٌ فأين أُلوفٌ  والتَّواريخُ تَرويها ?
جُذورُكِ في التاريخِ سِفرٌ مفصَّلٌ يُباهي بها الأمصارَ  تيهاً وتَنويها
عليكِ جَمالُ الروحِ والوجْهِ والعُلا علينا فُروضُ العشقِ  عَهْداً نؤدِّيها 
عواصمُ دنيانا تشيخُ على المَدَى وعمّانُ حُسْنٌ خالدٌ في  مَغانيها
فلم أرَ غيداءً كمثلِكِ في الوَرَى تزيدُ جمالاً كلَّما العمرُ  يَطويها
خُلِقْتِ على الأزمانِ موطِنَ فرحةٍ وراحتْ بكِ الدُّنيا تُمَحِّي  مَساويها
فدُومي على مَرِّ الزمانِ خريدةً على هامَةِ الأردنِّ تاجاً  يُحلِّيها
وفيَّةَ عهدٍ إنْ قضَى فيكِ مبدِعٌ حفظتِ له الذكرَى فلم يُنْسَ  ماضيها
ذكرتُ (العُـزَيْـزي) في جوانبِ خيْمةٍ وكان(عَرارٌ) رابضاً في  نواحيها
و(عيسى) و(موسى) و(المُلثَّمُ) بينَهمْ نُجومٌ على الأركانِ صعبٌ  تَقصِّيها
كواكبُها وقّادَةٌ في بُروجِها إذا سَطَعَتْ شمسٌ عَسيرٌ  تَخَفِّيها
شُموعٌ أضاءَتْ جَوَّ عمّونَ وانقَضَتْ وآبَتْ مناراتٍ تُضيءُ  نَواديها


***

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إنْ تَسَلْ عَنّي ...* 

*شعر سليمان  المشّيني*

*إنْ تَسَلْ  عَنّي فإنّيْ أُرْدُنِيُّ ... لِبَنيْ غسّانَ أُنْمَى  عَرَبِيُّ*

*وَجُدودي  طاوَلَتْ راياتُهُمْ ... ذِرْوَةَ الجوزاءِ والدّهْرُ  فَتِيُّ*

*وبلادي أيْنَعَ  المجدُ بها ... والحضاراتُ تسامَتْ والرُّقِيُّ*

*ولقدْ طابَتْ سماءً وثرىً ... ماؤُها كَوْثَرُ والجوُّ  شَذِيُّ*

*فَلْتَعِشْ في  عِزَّةٍ شامِخَةً ... يَفْتَديها دَمُ أبْطالٍ  زَكِيُّ*

*هيَ فِرْدَوْسُ  الدُّنَى للأصدِقا ... وَجَحيمٌ للأعاديْ  أَبَدِيُّ*

*شَعْبُنا  الجبّارُ خَوّاضُ الرَّدى ... في مُثارِ النَّقْعِ مِقْدامٌ  أَبِيُّ*

*وإذا الواجِبُ  نادى أُسْدَهُ ... كي يخوضوا الرَّوْعَ لَبَّوْا  وَتَهَيُّوا*

*وَمَضَوْا  للسّاحِ لمْ يَخْشَوْا رَدَىً ... فالعَسيرُ الصَّعْبُ هَيْنٌ  وَرَخِيُّ*

*شَعْبُنا  كلُّ الوَرى يعرفهُ ... أنّهُ حُرٌّ على الغازيْ  عَصِيُّ*

*غابَةَ  الأبْطالِ يا أرْدُنَّنا ... أيّها الرُّمحُ الرُّدَيْني  السَّمْهَرِيُّ*

*دَمُنا  مَرْهونُ لاسْتِقلالِهِ ... وهوَ للرِّفْعَةِ صَرْحٌ  أَزَلِيُّ*

*أَيُّ  بُلْدانٍ تُحاكيْ بَلَديْ ... إنَّهُ مُتْحَفُ آثارٍ  ثَرِيُّ*

*ليسَ في  العالَمِ آثارٌ كما ... هي في الأردنِّ والأمْرُ  جَلِيُّ*

*كُلُّ شِبْرٍ  فيهِ يَرْوي قِصَّةً ... عَنْ عَلاءٍ شادَهُ عَزْمٌ  فَتِيُّ*

*هذهِ البتراْ  بناها شعْبنا ... قاهِرُ الصَّعْبِ العظيمُ  النَّبَطِيُّ*

*مِنْ  رُبوعِيْ مِنْ سَنَى آفاقِها ... مِنْ سَماها شَعَّ نورٌ  سَرْمَدِيُّ*

*أنْبِياءُ  اللهِ جاءوا قِدَماً ... يَنْشُرونَ الْهَدْيَ والكَوْنُ  دَجِيُّ*

*أنْبِياءُ  اللهِ عاشوا ها هُنا ... ظِلَّ زَيْتونِ بِلاديْ قَدْ  تَفَيُّوا*

*والمسيحُ  الهاديْ قَدْ عُمِّدَ في ... نَهْرِنا الخالِدِ والفَجْرُ  نَدِيُّ*

*ها هُنا  اليَرْموكُ هَذيْ مُؤْتَةٌ ... ها هُنا الفَتْحُ العَظيمُ  العَرَبِيُّ*

*مَوْطِنُ  الأمْجادِ مُنْذُ المُبْتَدَاْ ... بِالتُّقَى والعِلْمِ والخُلْقِ  غَنِيُّ*

*مَنْبِتُ  العِرْفانِ والفَنِّ مَعاً ... والدُّنَى في جَهْلِها بَحْرٌ  طَمِيُّ*

*وَسُفوكْليسُ  على مَسْرَحِهِ ... جاءَ بالإعْجازِ وَهْوَ  الألْمَعِيُّ*

*مَوْطِني  الأردنُّ عُنوانُ الوفا ... نُصْرَةُ الضّادِ وَمِعْوانٌ  قَوِيُّ*

*وَحْدَةُ  العُرْبِ ذُرَى أهْدافِهِ ... فَبِها الرِّفْعَةُ والعِزُّ  البَهِيُّ*

*وهوَ  للأضْيافِ صيْوانُ نَدىً ... مُشْرِعُ الأبوابِ مِعْطاءٌ  سَخِيُّ*

*فإذا الضَّيْفُ  أتى مَنْزِلَنا ... رَحَّبَ الشَّيْخُ وَحَيّاهُ  الصَّبِيُّ*

*وإذا مَسَّ  دَخيلٌ حَوْضَنا ... يَتَلَقّاهُ حُسامٌ  مَشْرَفِيُّ*

*وطني  المَحْبوبَ يا دُنْيا الرُّوا ... أيُّها الرَّوْضُ الرَّبيعِيُّ  العَذِيُّ*

*كُلُّ شِبْرٍ  فيكَ يَثْوي فارسٌ ... وَشَهيدٌ عَزَّ أصْلاً  وَسَرِيُّ*

*أنتَ دَوْماً  مِلْءُ سَمْعيْ نَغَمٌ ... وعلى ثَغْريْ نَشيدٌ  وَطَنِيُّ*

*لكَ  كَرَّسْتُ كِفاحيْ وَدَميْ ... وَحياتيْ يَشْهَدُ اللهُ  العَلِيُّ*

*أنا لَوْ  لَمْ أَكُ مِنْ هذا الحِمَى ... لَتَمَنَّيْتُ بأَنّيْ  أُرْدُنِيُّ*

*فَمَليكيْ  بَطَلٌ بَلْ قَسْوَرٌ ... جَدُّهُ طَهَ النّبيُّ  القُرَشِيُّ*

*هوَ عبدُ  اللهِ عنوانُ المَضا ... صاحِبُ الإقْدامِ فَذٌّ  عَبْقَرِيُّ*

*وارِثُ  الثّورةِ يُعْليْ رايَهَا ... لِمَباديْها مَدى الدَّهْرِ  وَفِيُّ*

*عاشَ للمجدِ  المليكُ المُفْتَدى ... صانِعُ الجُلَّى الحُسامُ  الهاشِمِيُّ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

إلاّكِ يا  سلط تموسقي

آتٍ إليكِ من ضجيج الصمت
أجتاز الصدى
فاليوم حرا
من تناهيدي  أعود
أعود
مصلوبا
على قيثارة الحب
أعزفُ  الحنين للحنين
ألملم  الشجون
عن ضفائر الوادي  العتيق
أذوب عشقاً  وأغني
بيني وبينكِ مُذْ ناغيتِ لي  مُقلا
ومذُ رَقاكِ سراجُ الليلِ  وابْتهلا
ومُذ  نثرْتُكِ يا سلط النّدى وَلَها
جفْنٌ يُصلّي ورمْشٌ يقرأ  الغَزَلا
ما زال يقرأني للطفّ ذاكرة
ولهى وما زلت أحدوكِ الهوى جذِلا  
أمضيتُ عمري هلالاً يَستَدي  وطَنا
حتّى تأنّقَ في واديكِ  واكْتَمَلا
فراحَ يقْطُفُ  للدّحنونِ بَسْمَتَه
ورحتُ أنْثُرُ  للأسحار ما حَمَلا
غُصْنٌ وطيرٌ  رُبى الياقوت عُشَّهما
إلاّكِ يا  سلط ما رفّا وما هَدَلا
إلاّكِ يا  سلط ما اسْتَأنسْتُ رابية
ولا  ذكرتُ سوى واديكِ مُرْتَحِلا
ولا  اشتْهيتُ من الأعنابِ دانية
سوى  قطوفك عشقي صاغني ثَمِلا
فالشعرُ  فيكِ ترانيم بِلا وتر
والحبُّ يا  سلط إيثارٌ غدا مَثَلا
والبُعْدُ  عنكِ كطيرٍ شاقَهُ فَنَن
حيناً  يرفٌ وحيناً يحْتَسي المُقَلا


 
***

----------


## دموع الغصون

تُرابكَ: لا ماسٌ، ولا ذهبٌ

لكنَّهُ واحةٌ  للجودِ، والكَرَم••

لولاكَ•• لانتهتِ "الفُصحى" التي  شَرُفَتْ

بالذِّكْرِ، والشِّعْرِ، واختالتْ على الأُممِ

وكنتَ  مَعْقِلَها الفادي، وبلبلَها

الشادي، ومِشعَلها الهادي الى  القمَمِ

يا خيمةَ "اللغة الفُصْحى"، ونخلَتها

من لا يراكَ بعينِ  القلبْ: فَهْوَ عَمِ!

لو انْصف الناسُ، طافوا حولَنا•• وَمَشوْا

على  الرُّموشِ•• وباسونا بكلِّ فَمِ!

فَحَسْبُنا انَّ فينا•• ما يزالُ  دمٌ

يجري•• وكُلُّ "صحاريهمْ" بغيرِ دَمِ!؟

أنِرْ لنا العَتماتِ  السُّودَ، يا قَمَراً

انارَ كُلَّ الدُّنى: بالعِزّ،  والشَّمَمِ!

وَدُلَّ خُطْوَتَنا•• فالعينُ مُطْفأةٌ

والدَّرْبُ  أَوْعَرَ، والاذانُ في صممِ!

أُرْدُنُّ، أُرْدُنُّ•• يا سَيفاً  لاُمتهِ

مَجرداً، ونشيداً رائعَ النَّغمِ!

انا نُحبُّكَ: "بَحْراً  ميّتاً"، وصُخو

راً صلْبةً، وزماناً طاعنَ القِدَمِ!

انّا نُحبكَ، في  حاليْكَ: مُبتسماً•• 

او نِصْفَ مُبتسمٍ، أَوْ•• غَيْرَ  مُبتسمِ!

وأنتَ اوّلُ دُنيانا•• وآخرها

ونحن مَنْ صانَ نَبْضَ  الحَرْفِ، والكلمِ!

***

----------


## دموع الغصون

دغدغات  سلطيه



حـب الـوطـن  يـحبـاب جـوا الـقـلــب مـحـفــور ** ومـزيّـــن بـــألـــوان أجــــمــــل ورد  وزهور

ومــرصّـع بـألـمـاس ولــولــو ودرر مــنــثــور ** ومعـطّـر بــريحـان  ومـسـك وزهـر وعـطـور

***

هـنـيـال مـن عـشـق الـوطـن مـن قـلب صـادق **  تلقـاه عحـدود الوطن يحفـر ويحـصّن خنادق

ضرغـام ساحات الوغـا ميهاب صوت البنادق **  حياك يـا سـبـع الـوطـن لجـبـيـنكم حنا نعانق

*** 

حــبــي الــك يــا وطــن مـا يـنعـرفــلـه  حدود ** مكروم مـن رب الـسـمـا بـخـيـر وشـتا  ورعود

منـثـور عـتـراب الـوطـن يـنـبــت زهر وورود ** والخيـر بـسـهـول الـوطـن  يـمـلا البـيادر جود

***

مـحـلا الــسـلــط يــخــوان ومـكـرم  عـشـايـرها ** فـيهـا الـكــرم عــنــوان والجـود  غـامــرهــا

فــيـهـا نــشــامــا الـــوطـن جــرب وعــاشـرها ** خـيـرة شــبــاب  الــكــون مروع خـصـايلهـا

*** 

مــحـسـود مـن عـرف الـهـوى بعـيـون سلطـيّـه  ** تـرويـه مــن نــبــع الــهــنــا والـعــز  حنــيّـه

يــقــطـف مـن سهـول الــزهـر وردات جوريّـة ** ويغـرف مـن شـفـاهـا عـسـل  قـطـفـه ربـيـعـيّـة

***

كــرم الـعـنــب مـحــلاه والــتــيــن  والــزيـتـون ** نـفطـر عـنـب مع تـيـن وزيـت وخـبـز  طابـون

وريـحــة وطــنّــا تــفــوح لــبّــيـد مـع طــيـون ** نفدي الـوطـن  بـرواحنا و نـفــنى ولـنّـه يـهـون

***

بـيـت الـشـعـر مـحـلاه وهــو نــاطـح  الـغـربــي ** والـقهـوة بــالــمــهــبـاش والـدلـه مــع  جـنـبـي

وأسـمـع صـهــيـل الـخـيـل يـنـعـش ويـطـربني ** وأنـشـل دلــو مـن الـبـيـر  وأروي ظـمـا قـلـبـي

***

حــرش الــوطــن مـحـلاه بــلـوط مــع لــزاب  ** تــحـتـه هــدات الــبــال يــتـجـمــعـوا  الأحـباب

يـا مــرحــبـا بـالــضــيــف ونــشـّـرع الأبــواب ** زوارنا  أخـــوانــنــا مـــا عـــنـدنـــا أغــراب

***

هــذا الــوطــن بــالــخــيــر جــادت  يــنــابــيـعـه ** سمن وعـسـل مـع شـهـد تـسـقــي  مــرابيعه

بـالـتـضـحـيـة والـحـب نــشــفــي مــواجــيــعــه ** لو مــلــكــونــي  الــكــون لا والـلـه مــا بيعه

***

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كيف الهمة ..... عالية
المعنوية ........ عالية
هون مصنع الاسود جيش اللي يدافع عن الحدود
وزنود تصد البارود وتبقى الرايه عالية
الاردن حر ما ينداس وتاريخ مشرش للساس
اعلنها شريف الناس بطلقة وحدة عالية
لو ينخانا تراب العز أرواحنا ما تنعز
نقوم نهز الدنيا هز نخلي الاردن عالية
احنا بكل فخر واخلاص باغة بارودة ورصاص
وصقور تحب المقناص بجو الاردن عالية

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق الاحمر .. مشكورة على المتابعة والمشاركات القيمة .. كم اشتقنا لتواجدكِ العطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عَلَمُ الأُرْدُنِ روحي فِداهُ .. نشيد مُهْدى إلى الفِتْيان من الشاعر الكبير سليمان المشيني 

2010-02-27 

عَلَمي عَلَمي ما أبْهاهُ

يَخْفُقُ قَلْبي حينَ يَراهُ

في رَوْعَتِهِ أنا تَيّاهُ

عَلَمُ الأُرْدُنِ أنا أهْواهُ

عِزَّةُ شَعْبي بِمُحَيّاهُ

فَدَمُ الشُّهَدا قَدْ رَوّاهُ

لمّا يَعْلو تَزْهو جِباهُ

أَبَداً تَشْدو فيهِ شِفاهُ

عَلَمي سامٍ في مَعْناهُ

في ألْوانٍ تَحْكي عُلاهُ

فَلَنا ماضٍ لا نَنْساهُ

ولَنا مَجْدٌ شَعَّ سَناهُ

قُدُماً أمْضي تحتَ لِواهُ

أَفْدي وَطَني أحمي حِماهُ

عَلَمُ الأُرْدُنِ روحي فِداهُ

حتّى يبقى في عَلْياهُ

حُرّاً خَفّاقاً بِسَماهُ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
عمان يا دار المعزة والفخر

يا حرةٍ ما دنست أثوابها

عمّــان ... عمّــان

دار الكرامة والكرم وأهل الكرم

مفتوح للضيفان دوم أبوابها

عمّــان ... عمّــان

يا ديرةٍ عشنا بها عمر هني

يا عز من كثرت عليها اتعابها

قومي افتحي لي حضنك اللي ضمني

من كنت طفلٍ في ثراة اعشابها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

حي المليك اللي مشى بين ناسه 
لقلوبهم بالحــــــــب فارد ذراعــيـــــه
وجهه تباشير الفـــــرح والونـــــــاسه
عز الله ان الخير هل بخطاويــــــــــــه
ماهــــــــــوب حاجه بينهم للحراسه
...الاردن تحبه وبـــــــالروح تفديــــــــــه
كسرت عين الحاقد اللي لبــــــاسه
لحية فتن ما تخفي بكبرها التيـــــه

----------


## دموع الغصون

اردن يا ارض الميامين


اردن يا ارض الميامينالالى شادوا على هام النجوم مقامه
يا منبت المجد التليد و ملعب التاريخ اذ ترعىيداك فطامه
يا موطنا ضم الجمال و سحره يا وحي عذب الشعر يا الهامه
من اجلهارواحنا و دماءنا حتى نحقق للحمى احلامه
من كان يطمع في استباحة حوضه يلقى علىايدي الرجال حمامه  
اردن يا مهد الأشاوس انت من شاد العلا رغم العدا واقامه
ستظل حرا مستقلا سيدا و ذراك تقحم في السماء غمامه
وطن اذا عصف الزمانفأنه لم يخش سطوته وسل حسامه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يا موطني ..
يا قامة تموج عنفوان 
ويا قصيدة على فم الزمان 
ينقط الياقوت من حروفها 
وينبت المرجان ...

يا موطني 
فدتك كل نفس 
لا ترتضي بأرضك الهوان 

يا موطني 
أصيح ملء القلب واللسان :
أنا أردني .. 
أنا أردني ..
أنا أردني .. 

وهامتي تزهو بكل عنفوان 
لأنني من هذه الأرض التي 
ترضع الرجال من ترابها كرامة 
وتنبت الفرسان ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذا عطشتِ وكان الماء ممتنعـــــــا
فلتشربي من دماء الزند يا بلـــــدي

و إذا سقطت على درب الفدا قطعا
أوصيـك أوصيـك بالأردن يــا ولــــــدي


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أردن أنت الهوى والعشق والأرب

يا قلعة حدثت عن مجدها الكتب

فيك المدائن شريان وأوردة

وأيها كان يصبيني ويختلب

"عمان" أية نجوى فيك تبلغني

ريا وأي رواء منك ينسكب

يفتح الشوق فيها ألف مضطرب

لنا من القول إما سد مضطرب

يخوض في كل عذب من مسالكها

ولا يضيق بها عذل ولا عتب

سهول "إربد" قد ماست سنابلها

تيها وعرش في وديانا العنب

إذا يلم بها طرفي على عجل

تكاد تقتلني الأحزان والكرب

إن كان ظني أنا لن تجمعنا

الدنيا فقد يتسنى في لقا أرب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أنا العاشق ..

بسيط مثل قريتنا

وتسكننى منازلها

وتبهرنى بساطتها

وتغرينى (مصاطبها)

وتعجبنى مزراعها

وتعشقنى .. وأعشقها

كتاباتى كقريتنا

********

أنا العاشق ..

ويرنو عشقى للسودان

ويهبط فى ثرى لبنان

يحلق عند باب القدس

وتسكن فى الحنايا مصر

ويخطو النبض فى سوريا

ليهدى الورد للجولان

وفى الأردن ..

تطل عيونى فى لهف

على عمان .

********

أنا العاشق ..

وأحضن مكة الريحان

وأدعو الله يمنحنى زيارتها

أطوف بكعبة الطهر

وأبكى عند أعظم قبر

أريج القبر عطرنا

وبالإسلام طهرنا

يضيء القلب بالإيمان

*********

انا العاشق ..

لكل شهيد

وأهدى الشعر للثوار

جزائر أرضها الحره

تعانق مصر فى شوق

وتعطيها شذى الزهره

يصفق قلب كل شهيد

ونهر النيل فى مصر

يقول الشعر فى وهران

********

أنا العاشق ..

لسحر طاف فى تونس

لسوسنها ..

(وللشابى) يغنى مجدها الوضاء

وللولد الذى ألقى لهيبا فوق أوجاع

فصارت ثورة الثوار

ولبت .. نبضها الأقدار

********

أنا العاشق ..

لموريتنيا وللصومال

ستحملنى سفائنهم لبر أمان

إلى البحرين تأخذنى

إلى مسقط .. إلى جده

دبى .. دبى أهواها

يغنى الخير موالا لعينيها

يكحلها .. ويمطرها بفجر عطاء

يرش الحب للغرباء (والخلان)

********

أنا العاشق ..

فنهر فرات يصحبنى إلى دجله

وشط البصرة الحسناء يطربنى

بأشعار من السياب

وتدهشنى خطى صدام نحو الشنق تدهشنى

فيا .. عجبا على صدام

وياوجعى على بغداد

فأدعو الله يحميها من الفرقاء

********

أنا العاشق ..

لأرض الكوت

وحضرموت

لليبيا النفط والأحرار

يغازل قلبها الدوحه

وفى طبرق .

ينام العشق فى الشريان

ويأخذنا إلى قطر

لنشدو أعزب الألحان


**********

أنا العاشق ..

محيط المغرب العربى

يخاطبنى .. عن المغرب

وعن دار لنا بيضاء

أقول ( رباط ) فى القلب

(وفاس) فى العيون تنام

وتشدو العشق للأوطان

********

أنا العاشق ..

بسيط مثل قريتنا

كتاباتى .. كقريتنا

وعشقى للوطن غالى

وعشقى للوطن زادى

أنا العاشق .. لأوطانى

=======

شعر/ عبدالناصر النادي 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أردن أنت الهوى والعشق والأرب

يا قلعة حدثت عن مجدها الكتب

فيك المدائن شريان وأوردة

وأيها كان يصبيني ويختلب

"عمان" أية نجوى فيك تبلغني

ريا وأي رواء منك ينسكب

يفتح الشوق فيها ألف مضطرب

لنا من القول إما سد مضطرب

يخوض في كل عذب من مسالكها

ولا يضيق بها عذل ولا عتب

سهول "إربد" قد ماست سنابلها

تيها وعرش في وديانا العنب

إذا يلم بها طرفي على عجل

تكاد تقتلني الأحزان والكرب

إن كان ظني أنا لن تجمعنا

الدنيا فقد يتسنى في لقا أرب

"السلط" ترتع والوديان في جذل

نشوى بوادي الشتا فالقطر ينسكب

طلت على الغور من أعلى مشارفها

فانداح من شغف فانداحت الهدب

والسرو سبح والأطيار في رغد

لله درك كم ضاء بك الذهب

العز في كنف "الزرقاء" مرتعه

عز له عبق دانت له الحقب

والفكر في دارة "الزرقاء" متصل

والعلم والملتقى والشعر والأدب

والجيش في رمض الصحراء مبنهج

يحمي الحمى يقظ للوعد مرتقب

الفكر في "الكرك"الحسناء متقد

والمجد في "الكرك"الشماء والحسب

والكف في "الكرك"النجلاء منبسط

والعهد في "الكرك"الرمضاء مرتقب

والنور في "الكرك" الوضحاء مشتعل

والوعد في "الكرك الوسناء مختلب

"معان" يا قبلة مرت على شفتي

كما يمر على وهج اللظى اللهب

فيك الرجال "لعبدالله" قد فتحوا

من قبل بابا إلى "عمان" منسرب

وبعد عهد "لعبدالله" قد فتحوا

بابا وقلبا رعته العين والهدب

وفي "الطفيلة" مجد خلت مطلعه

نبعا يبل به الحرمان والوصب

"عفرا" يخالط فيك اللون مهجتنا

يعطي الإهاب لونا فيلتهب

طابت لنا بك أمجاد يوثقها

عزم على مسمع الدنيا له طرب

عجلون" عفوا إذا راحت مخيلتي

بذكريات الهوى والشوق تضطرب

لعل من حسن حظي أنها قدري

فلست أملك أجفوها واحتجب

لي في الصباح عبور عن ميامنها

وعن مياسرها في الليل منقلب

أرنو إلى "جرش" والغيد تتبعني

ففي مسارحها الأنغام والطرب

إذا مررت بها عجلان عن عرض

وراح قلبك بالأحزان يضطرب

فاذكر متيمة إن غبت يغمرها

شوق يخف إلى اللقيا وينجذب

أبا الحسين إذا أودى بنا جدب

أتيت والجود من كفيك ينسكب

هذي مرابعنا أرض مباركة

تزهو بها الدار والساحات والرحب

*

----------

